# P. rothschildianum ('Sam's Choice' x 'MM Best') - first time bloomer



## Guldal (May 8, 2021)

Another STC-member very kindly allowed me to buy this plant NBS 2 years ago. It now graces me with two flowers (there was a sort of smallish, third bud, that I nipped as it seemed to go no where):


NS: 21 cm. DS: 4,5 cm.


Plant and flowers in toto:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 8, 2021)

Nice gift!

This has the right balance of shape and color. Couple more years and it will be king of the castle!


----------



## Guldal (May 8, 2021)

Thank you, Leslie, for acknowledging its potential. For now I will just revel in it being king of my humble abode!


----------



## richgarrison (May 8, 2021)

love the plant but especially this...

" revel in it being king of my humble abode "


----------



## dodidoki (May 8, 2021)

Just perfect roth!!!❤


----------



## monocotman (May 8, 2021)

That is a very beautiful roth! Lovely colour on the lip and petals and great stance.
It should look quite special when it’s fully grown,
David


----------



## tnyr5 (May 8, 2021)

Small, but the form is approaching perfection.


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 8, 2021)

Great shape.
A blooming Roth is excellent for anyone’s “humble abode”!


----------



## kiwi (May 8, 2021)

Great stance and colour.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 8, 2021)

That is a beautiful roth. Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2021)

small but regal


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2021)

I have bloomed several of these, and this is one of the best I have seen. The form and color are excellent. I have one that is very similar.

All of my clones of this cross have small flowers. If I recall 'Sam's Choice' is a smaller flower, but Sam used it as a parent due to the excellent form.


----------



## RandyT (May 8, 2021)

WOW! Fantastic petal stance and dark pouch!


----------



## NEslipper (May 8, 2021)

The sepal almost perfectly mirrors the dorsal. It might be small by modern Roth standards, but the overall effect is stunning. Some flowers just have presence, and this one has certainly “got it”. It will be incredible on a mature plant with a higher flower count! Congrats!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2021)

As has been said over and over, a very nice form for roth. I'd be very happy with it. and it's got twins!! Congrats!!


----------



## emydura (May 9, 2021)

That is a lovely clone Jens. Looks very majestic. Great sepals in particular. Imagine how it will look with 4 or 5 flowers. 

Two strong new growths which is a good sign.


----------



## musa (May 9, 2021)

Wow, the stance is just adorable!!!


----------



## Justin (May 9, 2021)

@Guldal here is my best clone from this cross. First bloom seedling on a small plant with only two flowers. It is nice but not nearly as good as yours!


----------



## Guldal (May 9, 2021)

Justin said:


> @Guldal here is my best clone from this cross


Thank you for your kind words, Justin - and the example to compare with! 
When the flowers first opened, I was slightly (only very, very slightly!) disappointed regarding the size, but immediately took a liking to both its colours, stance and form.

Do you happen to know more about the genealogi of this cross? 
I've seen a discussion as to wether 'Sam's Choice' is Val x MM or Rex x MM - the latter position makes sense, when seeing the (still) slightly bicoloured pouch and the 'petiteness' of the flowers; the former allegedly is based on information from Sam (and one would suppose he should know as the choice was after all his?!).
Might 'MM Best' be a selfing of MM?
Hope you - or some other Roth specialist in these page can contribute with an answer?


----------



## Paphman910 (May 9, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Might 'MM Best' be a selfing of MM?


 Yes, it is a selfing of Mont Millias.


----------



## Justin (May 9, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Justin - and the example to compare with!
> When the flowers first opened, I was slightly (only very, very slightly!) disappointed regarding the size, but immediately took a liking to both its colours, stance and form.
> 
> Do you happen to know more about the genealogi of this cross?
> ...



Sam's Choice is Rex X Mont Millais. As @Paphman910 mentioned MM Best is MM x self. I have another cross Rex Jr. (Rex x self) x MM Best. I have only bloomed one so far, but the MM Best parent was dominant.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (May 9, 2021)

What type of media are you using?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 10, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Thank you, Leslie, for acknowledging its potential. For now I will just revel in it being king of my humble abode!


When I say King of the Castle, I meant King of all Kings. Aka King of All Roths!

Emperor Roth! 

It is that good.


----------



## Guldal (May 10, 2021)

Thank you, Leslie...your enthusiasm is infectuous! I almost blush - and so does the little emperor-princeling!


----------



## Guldal (May 10, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> What type of media are you using?


I grow my Paphs in Greenmix (as a window sill grower it seems to help me keep the humidity up - albeit I'm still a bit handicapped in this respect, when compared to the lucky owners of a greenhouse).

"GreenMix for Orchids is a mixture of water-repellent and water-absorbent granulate with added perlite and lignite. The granulate is made from stonewool, the basic element of which is diabase rock. GreenMix for orchids is produced by Grodania A/S" (and was developed in cooperation with our local mastergrower, Hans Christiansen of Orchidegartneriet in Fredensborg: Online salg af orkideer | Stort udvalg af alle former for orkideer).

The one thing you have to really beware of with this growth medium is never to let it dry out completely, as this would be detrimental to the roots. Interestingly is it, that plants, that normally need a dry(er) resting periode, f.ex. Dendrobium, grow and flower perfectly without this change in culture, when grown in Greenmix.

The plant in this thread is grown in an east-south-east facing window...at room temperature, i.e. mainly around 18-23 degrees celsius. Though on hot summerdays, especially during summer heatwaves, the temperature can sometimes go over 30 °C.

Paphs thrive best when given rain water. But as I live on the 5th floor in an appartment complex, this is out of the question. I've found a viable alternative, though, and use 3/4 spring water + 1/4 tap water (NB. tap water in Denmark is quite clean and you can drink water directly from the tap).

Paphs, I fertilise 1-2 times a month, except nov-jan (quite dark months up here north), with Pokon 20-20-20 (NPK 20-20-20 + Molybdenum (MO) 0,0005% Bor (B) 0,0200%, Kobber (CU) 0,0500%, Jern (FE) 0,1000%, Mangan (MN) 0,0500%, Zink (ZN) 0,0500%). (Phalaenopsis, Bulbophyllum and Cattleyas are fertilized more frequent).
In the summertime, where the light intensity can be high, even on these latitudes, I add, once a month or so, a wee bit of Epsom salt to the fertilizer.

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (May 10, 2021)

Jens, thank you very much for all the information.


----------



## GuRu (May 13, 2021)

Jens, I can just join in the choir. These flowers are excellent in all and as you know....size is sometimes helpful but it isn't all.  



NEslipper said:


> The sepal almost perfectly mirrors the dorsal......


These were my thoughts, too.


----------

